# achat protection écran 3D 42 mm/deçu



## yabr (26 Mars 2019)

Bonjour
je viens de recevoir une protection d'écran 3D achetée sur ebay....très bel aspect...malheureusement ,aussitot posée,aussitot retirée....
elle ne pose pas sur le verre de la montre,donc le tactile ne fonctionne pas...les chinoiseries d'ebay...ça vaut ce que ça vaut....

qui pourrait me conseiller une vraie protection 3D qui adhére bien au verre de la watch??
merci


----------



## Gwen (26 Mars 2019)

C'est quoi une protection 3D ?


----------



## yabr (26 Mars 2019)

c'est une protection avec les rebords sensée suivre les courbures de l'ecran de l'apple watch...


----------



## NSI (26 Mars 2019)

J'ai acheté celle-ci pour mon Watch 4 44 mm et j'en suis ravi. Elle est tout simplement invisible. Se pose grâce à un outil spécifique qui permet de la coller droit et les bulles, s'il en reste, disparaissent en moins de 48 h.

https://www.zagg.com/eu/fr_eu/invis...or/glass-curve-elite-for-apple-watch-series-3


----------



## Gwen (26 Mars 2019)

OK. J'en ai eu une également. Achetée chez AlliExpress je l'ai bien posée, mais je n'ai pas été convaincu de l'utilité d'une protection l'ayant rayé au bout de trois mois. Depuis, je suis sans protection et ce n'est pas plus mal.


----------



## yabr (26 Mars 2019)

ça fait bien cher pour une protection....on craindrait presque de rayer la protection....je crois que je vais faire "sans "


----------



## NSI (26 Mars 2019)

Je préfère rayer une protection à 30 € qu'un écran qui en vaut  bien plus et encore faut-il pouvoir le changer (idem sur mon iPhone protégé depuis le 1er jour) mais chacun fait comme il le sent  C'est le principe de l'assurance, c'est quand on en a besoin qu'on se rend compte à quel point c'est indispensable


----------



## yabr (26 Mars 2019)

je suis bien d'accord mais je pense qu'une protection n'evite pas la casse en cas de choc ou de chute...elle permet juste d'eviter les rayures et micro rayures...


----------



## NSI (26 Mars 2019)

Sur cette vidéo de test totalement indépendante sur cette protection le testeur parle justement de la chute de sa montre et seule la protection a cassé : https://youtu.be/VJNUHIT0Yks

J'ai eu l'occasion de tester sur un ancien téléphone et c'est pareil, la protection a absorbé 100% de la chute et l'écran était indemne.

Je n'ai pas d'action chez Zagg mais cela me semble la meilleure protection possible, y compris si ce n'est que pour les rayures.


----------



## Fullcrum (31 Mars 2019)

Salut

J’ai ma *série 3 Nike* depuis 2 mois maintenant, je suis un grand fan de *VTT*, je suis d’ailleurs dans une piscine toute la sainte journée pour mon taf ( cabinet Ciné avec balnéo ) mais étant très maniaque avec mes trucs  je cherche également une protection correcte, qui aurait été testée par d’autres membres ...


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Mars 2019)

Je n'ai jamais protégé mes écrans... et jamais de rayures ni casse..."Je touche du bois !"


----------



## Fullcrum (31 Mars 2019)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Je touche du bois



J'ai que du singe


----------

